# dolphin AV-50



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking about purchasing one for $110 price seems good. i am starting my first central system and am planning on running about 50 air stones max. a lil less actually but i want to be a lil over kill. will this pump work? it claims to push 50L a minute. i dont know waht that means... any input thanks


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

well i got it and am using it... its awesome. was $110 from john's fish food and its awesome


----------

